# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Photo shoot with Pandora

## Pandora

So... I know I haven't been on here in a really long time but I figure this is worth posting  :Cool: 
My friend, who's a photography student asked me to model for her along with my lovely Pandora, and I gladly accepted. So, bright and early at 6AM (which is usually when I go to bed) I stumbled out of bed and drove to the studio, got my hair and make up done, dressed up, and posed with my baby girl for 3 hours.
I made sure to bring a heating pad and a tupperware container with bedding for her. [for those of you who might find something to complain about]
Other people shooting in the studio were very curious and complimenting of Pandora and a few people asked to hold her at some points, my friend is now sold on buying a ball python  :Very Happy: 
I'm still waiting on her to send me the originals and edits, and as soon as I get them, I will be sure to post pictures. I did, however, manage to snap some pictures with my blackberry of her computer screen... which, of course, means they're terrible quality, but it's a bit of a preview for you guys  :Wink:

----------

dr del (04-14-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (04-14-2011),quadrablue (11-16-2011),_shelliebear_ (04-13-2011)

----------


## Elise.m

They look awesome from what I can see  :Smile: 

Are you a model, or do you just have lots of friends that like to use you as a model? You always post up such cool pictures of you and Pandora, and they're always really good!

----------


## Pandora

> They look awesome from what I can see 
> 
> Are you a model, or do you just have lots of friends that like to use you as a model? You always post up such cool pictures of you and Pandora, and they're always really good!


I have never professionally modeled, although I've been told by a lot of people that I should. I've done shoots for friends when asked, which is frequently. All the pictures I've had until this date of me and Pandora have been self portraits that I did myself; I do a bit of photography as a hobby.

Thank you for the feedback =]

----------


## Drumsinthenight.

Gorgeous!!

Ball python looks nice also. :Razz:

----------

_Pandora_ (04-11-2011)

----------


## Pandora

> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Ball python looks nice also.


thank you kindly  :Wuv:

----------


## MTovar

Look forward to see the originals and edits. Although they are rightly blurry(phone to screen), I have a feeling they will turn out really nice. Love that the photos appear very elegant...good for bp image!

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## zato1

exquisite photos, my two favorite things (no offense, my english is quite simple) in the world together in that picture.

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## jcotharn

Amazing pictures, i have a snake named pandora as well.

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## Pandora

So I finally got all the original photos e-mailed to me. I made some very minor edits to them except for the very first one, which was photoshopped by the photographer. *ALL IMAGES ARE COPYRIGHT OF NATASHA GERSCHON*

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful pictures!

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## Pandora

> Beautiful pictures!


Thank you very much =]

----------


## dr del

Absolutely gorgeous.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 

Thank you for sharing.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## SansCera

> 


Without flaw  :Bowdown:

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## Pandora

> Without flaw


Thank you so much
I wish my hair was touched up in that one, lol

----------


## Pandora

> Absolutely gorgeous.   
> 
> Thank you for sharing. 
> 
> 
> dr del


I'm loving all the positive feedback  :Dancin' Banana: 
I had so much fun doing the shoot!

----------


## Mephys

Gorgeous pictures! Damn if I could wear a long dress like that! 

By the way, love the name Pandora! It's my new piebald female's name too!  :Good Job:

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## Pandora

> Gorgeous pictures! Damn if I could wear a long dress like that! 
> 
> By the way, love the name Pandora! It's my new piebald female's name too!


Thank you so much. Interestingly enough, nothing I wore during the shoot could be considered clothing... the black and red "dresses" are actually sheets of fabric that were tied and pinned to me, and the "grecian" look consisted of a corset 2 sizes too big on me, also pinned behind my back, and 2 rows of curtains, also pinned behind my back, LOL.
All I wore was undergarments and a massive pair of platform heels  :Smile:

----------


## Pandora

Also, I'm 5'11" without shoes on... those heels are 4 inches high, and in some of the pictures I'm standing on a box in addition to those shoes.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Wow they came out really nice beautiful pictures!

----------

_Pandora_ (04-14-2011)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

awesome pictures Helena

----------

_Pandora_ (05-11-2011)

----------


## Twoboyz

Very, very lovely.

----------

_Pandora_ (05-11-2011)

----------


## Dankness_Himself

Awesome pics!

----------


## mues155

Gorgeous!

----------

